# Black Tank Flusher Uh-oh



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Hooked up the Tornado Flush at the dump station yesterday. Turned on the water, heard a pop, then the sound of water gushing, then water spilling out from the belly pan edges.









Without even looking, I'm guessing the hose popped off the male fitting that screws onto the Tornado entering the tank. Seems I recall someone else with the same result. I'll drop the belly after work today to survey the situation. If it is indeed a blown hose at the connector, I would suggest anyone installing these things to either install a hose clamp over it for extra security, or replace the hose altogether that comes with the kits.

(And no, I did not use a pressure regulator on the gray water hose; I learned from the initial tests that you cannot get sufficient volume/pressure for the head to work.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeez!

What is it with the Quickie-Flushes all of a sudden? i sure hope this is not an omen of things to come!









Interesting observation Vols on the pressure reducer restricting flow too much. I will have to do a little research into what the design pressure rating is.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I am a proud member of the "No Quickie Flush Installed" group.

I use the baton down the toilet two or three times a year. Gauges read true.

Randy


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I am a proud member of the "No Quickie Flush Installed" group.
> 
> I use the baton down the toilet two or three times a year. Gauges read true.
> 
> ...


I am with you on this one. After hearing different installation issues and other pit falls I also opted for a King Flush and the baton. I imagine I will use the baton quite a bit but if only 2-3 times a year is neccessary that would be nice.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

The blowout may have been preventable. I swung the lever on the water supply around quickly, going to zero to full pressure flow instantly. Maybe if I had gradually eased into it, it might not have blown.

We may want to start warning folks to add a couple of good old hose clamps to the connectors before installing.

I can relate to Castle Rock -- I grew up doing that with my parents' camper. Just didn't like the idea of dragging a hose into the camper


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

GoVols said:


> I can relate to Castle Rock -- I grew up doing that with my parents' camper. Just didn't like the idea of dragging a hose into the camper
> [snapback]117896[/snapback]​


The nice thing about most Outback layouts, the bathroom is right there at one of the entrance doors.

Randy


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

Had the same issue the clamp on the male hose connector at the Quickie Flush came loose. I went and got a Washing Machine Hose 6 ft long and comes with factory female on both ends and got a brass male to male adapter for the Quicke Flush end. No more clamps. Also on the second belly pan drop I made a small access door in the pan for anything else that may crop up.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

check valve









Without the check valve that could have been nasty









John


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> GoVols said:
> 
> 
> > I can relate to Castle Rock -- I grew up doing that with my parents' camper.Â Just didn't like the idea of dragging a hose into the camper
> ...


Randy & Others,

Here is an option to pulling the hose through the TT. I picked mine up at CW and found it to work great. One reviewer I noticed did not think to much of it. I think there are a couple different pressure washer with the kit. He may have a more restricted washer in the hose end, or may even have both in there, lol.







Anyway, mine works great so thought I would share the info.









TANK WAND FAUCET HOSE KIT


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Cool idea, but my vanity faucet does not have near the pressure or water delivery volume capability that an outside source does.

Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear what happened GoVols
You're right I did play it safe and and added hose clamps when I did mine









Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

OVTT said:


> Castle Rock Outbackers said:
> 
> 
> > I am a proud member of the "No Quickie Flush Installed" group.
> ...


I'm with you guys on this one. A little water left in the tank while traveling and a bag of ice once in a while keeps mine trouble free so far. I'm not too fond of cutting holes in holding tanks. Could be trouble down the road and that would be a major mess in the underbelly.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I just sloooooowly turn the water on and cross my fingers each time.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

UPDATE: I dropped the belly underneath the steps yesterday afternoon. Sure enough, there was the male connector screwed into the Tornado flush, but no hose in sight. Finally spotted the clear tubing, snagged it with the awning hook (a true multitasking tool), added a hose clamp and put it back on.

Will have an opportunity this coming weekend to try it again.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Cool idea, but my vanity faucet does not have near the pressure or water delivery volume capability that an outside source does.


My thought exactly. No way I would get the required pressure through the sink faucet. You don't want enough pressure to blow the whole thing apart, but you need a lot for it to really have any useful scrubbing 'action'. I'm just beginning to wonder how thin that line is!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

So if the tank leaks sometime down the road just what is the holding capacity of the under belly

















John


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> So if the tank leaks sometime down the road just what is the holding capacity of the under belly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liquid or solid..............double


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> johnp2000 said:
> 
> 
> > So if the tank leaks sometime down the road just what is the holding capacity of the under belly
> ...


I don't want to know









Don


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

For those considering installing a quickie or a tornado, I believe the answer is to install hose clamps on the fittings, or abandon the stock hose and opt for a more robust connection.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I am a proud member of the "No Quickie Flush Installed" group.
> 
> I use the baton down the toilet two or three times a year. Gauges read true.
> 
> ...


I also have the wand. My wand has a spinning head and works great.

I also carry an extra hose just to use the wand. I cannot fathom using the camper water supply hose for this task!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

This is shaping up like the wood blocks vs. Lynx Levelers discussions!

I bet the "wand guys" are also "wood block guys"; camping purists.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Nope, I'm a wand guy and a Lynx guy









I've got a high-tech wand though - it hooks up to the bathroom faucet.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

GoVols said:


> I bet the "wand guys" are also "wood block guys"; camping purists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! You got it...wand (with separate hose...definitely), and wood blocks.

Randy


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

GoVols said:


> I bet the "wand guys" are also "wood block guys"; camping purists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. I love the convinience of the blocks. They stack nicely and do not weigh much.

My choice of the wand over quckie flush was purely logical. The only place I have to work on the camper is where I park it, and there is NO room under the camper from the starboard side, and very little room on the port side.

Dan


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Scrib said:


> Nope, I'm a wand guy and a Lynx guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DITTO for me also. sunny Wand and faucet hose work great, as do the stacking blocks.







No wood for me!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Assuming some "fluid" came out of the black tank when your hose blew off.

Uh...how do you get the smell out?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

[quote name='HootBob' date='Jun 6 2006, 03:52 PM']
[quote name='tdvffjohn' date='Jun 6 2006, 05:15 PM'][quote name='johnp2000' date='Jun 6 2006, 05:05 PM']So if the tank leaks sometime down the road just what is the holding capacity of the under belly







Â









John
[snapback]118487[/snapback]​
Mine held about 5 gallons quite nicely.









Regards, Glenn

P.S. I also have a wand, but my toilet has an elbow under the trapdoor, so the wand doesn't work.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Assuming some "fluid" came out of the black tank when your hose blew off.
> 
> Uh...how do you get the smell out?
> 
> ...


No black stuff, just the gray water coming in from the outside. I had already drained the black tank before using the flush system.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Purist here, use a WalMart wand and a hose. I use a separate hose that stays in the "dirty" bin in the back tool access place. I keep the wand in a big zippered plastic bag in the laundry cabinet under the sink behind the mesh bag.
Before leaving the site to go dump, I put the wand/hose together and put it down into the potty and lay a towel over that setup. I run the hose to the edge of the bottom bunk, bike door on our 21. I have a stopper on the end to keep water from leaking onto anything. Then, pull to dump, hook to water, blow out tank as best I can. There is a lil "stuff" left in there sometimes, but I just dump some blue stuff in on it, add a lil water and haven't had a problem with odor/anything.
I do want one of those wands with a rotating head on it, I bet it'll get more "stuff" out.







I have wanted one of those lavatory faucet things, but it seems to me the water pressure would be really low, plus unless your turning on the water pump, you'd have to hook back up to dumpstation water anyway to get water to the lavatory.??
Lynx levelers here too. LOL.
Mark

Oh,for those that camp at campgrounds with sewer. We do sometime, not always. I have wondered this: 
There should be a black tank "bypass". If your waste is going into the sewer, flip a lever and it dumps direct DOWN> If you have no sewer, flip it back and waste goes into the black tank. Doesn't seem real smart to dump into a black tank, THEN dump into a sewer when the sewer is right under you. But that's just me and the way campers have "always been".


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

campntn said:


> There should be a black tank "bypass". If your waste is going into the sewer, flip a lever and it dumps direct DOWN> [snapback]118917[/snapback]​


Trouble is there is no water trap to hold back the dragons bad breath and another potential for a joint failure if you want ot switch around.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OutbackPM said:


> campntn said:
> 
> 
> > There should be a black tank "bypass". If your waste is going into the sewer, flip a lever and it dumps direct DOWN> [snapback]118917[/snapback]​
> ...


Whew...I just caught a whiff of that via cyber-smell...


----------



## GeoWalls (Jun 3, 2006)

For you wand guys. When you look into the toilet does tube into the tank look like it goes almost to the bottom of the tank? Mine seems like it extends a long way into the tank. So I wonder how much my wand really cleans. Never really had a problem with the tank and drain, but the sensers have never worked. Jeff


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Back in the old days (about 16-17 yrs. ago), when I had a WONDERFUL 16 1/2' camper







, I used the wand, and it worked well!! We even had a small window in the bathroom that we could pop the screen out of, to run the hose in/out. Never had a clog. Nowdays, there's so much "stuff" out there to buy, you get "stuff" you don't even know what to do with, but you buy it, none the less!!







I've got duplicates of most things. One thing I'm glad I had a duplicate of is the water pressure regulator.......I had a defective one and it quit working on me - wouldn't let water thru, and a man checked it out for me, that was camping, nearby. Just reached in my handy-dandy storage area and brought out another one. Problem solved!








Darlene action


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Re: how much black water will the underbelly hold

I had a leak in a valve seal right after we bought our camper, I noticed the smell before I noticed the drips. Rest assured, it won't take long, you'll figure it out.

Hose clamps for quickie flush are on my list for mods this weekend!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

After reading this thread I'm paranoid about my clamps. I think I'll take a look at them tomorrow and see if they are intact...

Reverie


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Yesterday , I think mine popped. I dumped the black tank, then hooked up the hose for the flush, after about ten minutes the guy next to me yelled that the rear of my rv was leaking. Actually it was pouring. This weekend I will look into it more, but I am 99% sure the clear hose popped off.


----------

